# Windows und Netzwerk



## Tetsuo (2. November 2000)

Manual about Windows Network 


Um ein Windows Netzwerk zu betreiben, braucht man erstmal einen konkreten Plan über das,was man haben will.
Danach kann man sich die Hardware besorgen, wäre ja dumm,wenn man es andersrum tut  Um es vorweg zu sagen,
"Hardware kann je nach Vorstellung ganz schön ins Geld gehen" z.B. zahlte ich für ein HUB mit 5 Zugängen Dual Speed
10/100 Mbit sage und schreibe 145 ,- und das war nicht alles. So nun zum Grundlegenden: Wenn ihr beispielsweise nur
2 Rechner vernetzen wollt, dann geht wie folgt vor:

1. Besorgt euch 2 Netzwerkkarten.(am besten 100 Mbit, da das bei mir mit aufwendigen Games schon ganz schön hackert)

2. Dann besorgt euch die nötige Länge an Kabel.

Wichtig: Es sollte für eine 1 on 1 Verbindung eine Doublecrosskabel sein !!


Nachdem ihr alles habt (Kabel, Netzwerkkarten) könnt ihr beginnen, den blöden Teil anzugehen. Ihr startet Windows,
dann installiert ihr die Netzwerkkarten. Dies dürfte nach dem Einstecken der Karte und erneutem Neustart von fast alleine gehen.
Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, entnehmt ihr weitere Schritte der Windows Hilfe (lol), wenn die jemals etwas genutzt hätte 
Oder halt bei einem Fachhändler oder so, danach solltet ihr die Clients und Protokolle installieren.

Clients: Ein Client ist ein wichtiger Teil des Netzwerks, da er die Unterstützung für das jeweilige OS (Operrating System),
darstellt.

Protokolle: Protokolle sind sehr sehr wichtig für die Kommunikation im Bereich Netzwerk und Internet. Sehr wichtig ist
z.B. das allbekannte TCP/IP, das seit Jahren schon die Verbindung ins Internet bedeutet.

Die Installation der Clients und Protokolle geschieht wie folgt:

1. Geht in die Systemsteuerung (Start/Eigenschaften/Systemsteuerung), dort geht ihr dann auf Netzwerk (logisch oder ).

2. Dann seht ihr dort wahrscheinlich eure Netzwerkarte, falls nicht, geht auf Hinzufügen und dann auf Netzwerkkarte.
   Jetzt geht ihr erneut auf Hinzufügen, aber diesmal auf Protokolle, dort wählt ihr TCP/IP aus, und installiert selbiges.

3. Geht ihr erneut auf Hinzufügen und dann auf Clients, dort wählt ihr den Client für Windows Netzwerke aus.

4. Hinzufügen again and again  Ihr braucht aber echt nicht alles installieren. Der Client für die Netware Netzwerke
   wäre vielleicht noch interessant. Und natürlich nicht vergessen Datei und Druckerfreigabe!! Ganz WICHTIG!

Die Datei und Druckerfreigabe ist deshalb so wichtig, weil man ohne sie im Netzwerk für die anderen Rechner nicht sichtbar ist.
Denn man muss erst etwas freigeben, damit Windows es für relevant hält, dich den anderen zu zeigen 

Nun nur noch neustarten und schon kann es losgehen, ich wünsche euch allen viel Fun und gute Laune.



Teil 2 - Die Verbindung mehrerer Rechner


Das hört sich vielleicht etwas schwieriger an, ist es aber nicht, denn benötigt werden lediglich andere Kabel und ein HUB oder
je nachdem mehrere. Da man andere Kabel braucht, sollte man sich vorher überlegen "1 on 1 oder mehr?". Ist doch Mist, wenn man
nochmal komplett neue Kabel braucht oder?
Also kommen wir zu Schritt 1:

Die Netzwerkkarten sollten in jedem Rechner nach wie vor installiert sein. Danach nehmt ihr einen Rechner, der sozusagen
der Zentralrechner ist. Dafür braucht ihr ein etwa 1 Meter langes Kabel. Dieses kurze Kabel verbindet ihr jetzt mit dem HUB.
Es ist ungemein wichtig, daß ihr dieses kurze Kabel nicht in den eventuell vorhanden UPLINK des HUB´s steckt, da dieser nur
für Server ist und zur Weiterleitung an andere HUB´s. Am besten steckt ihr es in den ersten Steckplatz, also "Rechner Nr. 1".
Ach und die anderen Kabel, die ihr benötigt, sind "Simplecross", da Double mit einem HUB nicht geht.



So nun habt Spass und Vöge... ähm nee Zocken ist das Wort, das ich gesucht habe )




Cya and regards.


----------

